#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Question please suggest?

## Calvin Brave

Hello friends,


How to get a scholarship to study in USA for a girl from India? To get scholarship to USA to carry on higher studies (software engineering)? Can anyone fix this problem.

Thanks and Regards
Calvin Brave :(bow): 





  Similar Threads: Please suggest GD/PI preparation Plz suggest something Suggest the seminar topics Suggest Workshops Plz suggest

----------

